# New boat!!



## Ihunt (Sep 20, 2022)

Somebody is getting themselves a new to them boat very soon.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 20, 2022)

It's not polite to tease old grumpy people.....


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 20, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> It's not polite to tease old grumpy people.....



Figured he would have read and replied by now. Oh …. Where are you? The boys want to know about your new ride.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 20, 2022)

????

When my boss tells me something is a priority, it's a priority and hopefully I can work on the boat later this week


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 21, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


>



Right. Get on Doom. He’s the one dragging his feet.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 21, 2022)

WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2022)

Ok, it's been almost 24 hours.
Pics please!


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 21, 2022)

What can I say? He’s a procrastinator. Maybe he doesn’t even go fishing.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 21, 2022)

What I think we have here is FAKE NEWS !!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 21, 2022)

Yeah. Ain't no dadgum boat.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 22, 2022)

He’s probably trying to sneak into someone’s yard and snap a pic of their boat.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

I can neither confirm nor deny what boat he purchased but I know these are the two he was considering.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny what boat he purchased but I know these are the two he was considering.
> 
> View attachment 1178223View attachment 1178224


Woo weee the ag bidness is booming


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny what boat he purchased but I know these are the two he was considering.
> 
> View attachment 1178223View attachment 1178224



Or this, and he hasn't told the boss yet:


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 22, 2022)

Man, y'all are a tough crowd, boss is away watching the pasture ball game, I made the phonecalls today, hopefully this weekend I can pick it up.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 22, 2022)

He's probably got @jiminbogart looking for him a boat.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> He's probably got @jiminbogart looking for him a boat.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 22, 2022)

This just in ! Hot off the press @doomtrpr_z71 has checked himself into boating anonymous… we know this is going to be a ruff time for him but please keep the boat pressure up


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Attention @doomtrpr_z71  price drop on this fine model. Easy terms and low interest rates. Just bring pay stub, proof of insurance and of course a big pump.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Attention @doomtrpr_z71  price drop on this fine model. Easy terms and low interest rates. Just bring pay stub, proof of insurance and of course a big pump.
> 
> View attachment 1178322


----------



## dang (Sep 22, 2022)

Pics?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

You better hurry with them pics.  It's about to get rough. If @Browning Slayer ever starts throwing out Memes it's game over.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Have to admit I don't know the protocol but I think it's possible there could be a useless Billy cried Wolf about a new boat purchase soon.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Please
Include
C
T
U
R
E
Sone pics


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 22, 2022)

Finally.


----------



## dang (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1178346


I've seen that boat at St. Mark's. Didn't know that was you @doomtrpr_z71 . Nice ride


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 22, 2022)

So many questions, Where do you mount the trolling motor? Bow, stern, port, or starboard?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1178389
> So many questions, Where do you mount the trolling motor? Bow, stern, port, or starboard?


I'm thinking the answer is yes. But perhaps no.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Actual pic of @doomtrpr_z71 in his new boat.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Boat he traded in. I'm thinking it's a good trade.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

I apologize @doomtrpr_z71 . Got carried away. Didn't mean any offense. As an apology I will post an actual pic of you in your new boat.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

That's his casual as well as work attire.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 23, 2022)

Dude needs to hurry up and post a pic.... it's about to get weird in here.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Dude needs to hurry up and post a pic.... it's about to get weird in here.


I think we passed that threshold awhile back                but yes we need pics


----------



## Batjack (Sep 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I think we passed that threshold awhile back                but yes we need pics


Ya think?!?!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Ya think?!?!


My bad.Was the marble bag pic too much,?


----------



## bear claw (Sep 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> My bad.Was the marble bag pic too much,?


YESSSS!!!


----------



## Batjack (Sep 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> My bad.Was the marble bag pic too much,?


You mean the nanner sling? Huh.. well.... in a word  yes and well on set'n a standard.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

Olive Branch @doomtrpr_z71 . My family tree is similar to song by Montgomery Gentry. Long line of Losers. Feel free to poke fun at.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

It has been brought to my attention that a previous pic of @doomtrpr_z71 was offensive and I wish to apologize on his behalf. The picture has been edited to be more user friendly.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 23, 2022)

Man it's really getting really schwifty up in here, y'all are gonna make a certain former Bayer rep believe I really did wear a nexgen speedo instead of a deltapine hat.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 23, 2022)

Nanner sling made me LOL.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 23, 2022)

Hurry up Doom. We are tired of waiting.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 23, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> Hurry up Doom. We are tired of waiting.


Balls in their court, I'm waiting on them, they give me the thumbs up and I'm headed south in the morning.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

If you're going with the same attire as in the previous pictures remember to wear plenty of sunscreen.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 24, 2022)

Is it a pontoon?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 24, 2022)

We did not come to an agreement today


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 24, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> We did not come to an agreement today



New Boat went to No Boat?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 24, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> New Boat went to No Boat?


Yep, it didn't make the trip home, the search continues


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 25, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Yep, it didn't make the trip home, the search continues
> 
> View attachment 1178697



Too bad.
It's a looker.


----------



## dang (Sep 25, 2022)

Mind us askin what the deal breaker was?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 25, 2022)

Sorry brother.  Making fun now just seems wrong. Now we're all sad. But not too  sad.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 25, 2022)

dang said:


> Mind us askin what the deal breaker was?


It was supposed to be a 216cc not a 206cc which is a shallower draft but the main deal breaker for me was the work needed to be put into the interior vs the price.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 25, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> It was supposed to be a 216cc not a 206cc which is a shallower draft but the main deal breaker for me was the work needed to be put into the interior vs the price.



Pretty on the outside, ugly on the inside.

I can relate.


----------



## Batjack (Sep 25, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Pretty on the outside, ugly on the inside.
> 
> I can relate.


No wonder everyone names boats after women.... their just alike.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 25, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Pretty on the outside, ugly on the inside.
> 
> I can relate.


I'm the complete opposite except I'm ugly on the inside too.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 26, 2022)

Well darn Doom. Need that trailer again???


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 26, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> Well darn Doom. Need that trailer again???


I'll take all the help I can get hand harvesting cotton plots before the storm ???


----------



## slow motion (Sep 27, 2022)

I think this one is still available.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 27, 2022)

Don't know your price range but this seems to be a good deal.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...wse_serp:d9c6e913-5502-4e79-aef4-2b2a6564e099


----------



## slow motion (Sep 27, 2022)

That does look like a nice boat


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm wanting to stay under 20k, that's a good looking boat, I've got 2 to look at in Augusta, one in hawkinsville, and one more possibility in st marks.


----------



## Hahiraone (Sep 29, 2022)

Not sure what your looking for but I am selling a 22’ sea chaser.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 15, 2022)

It may disappoint y'all, I don't have on my banana hammock but..........


----------



## slow motion (Oct 15, 2022)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> It may disappoint y'all, I don't have on my banana hammock but..........View attachment 1183107


Nice. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2022)

Those are fine boats. A buddy of mine has one.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 15, 2022)

Always heard good things about that brand.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 16, 2022)

The funny thing is I hadn't heard of stott craft until I went to look at the key largo and there was a 19 model stott craft sitting on the rack and the rest is history


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 16, 2022)

Good find.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 16, 2022)

Congrats. It’s about time.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ihunt said:


> Congrats. It’s about time.


I talked myself out of 4 boats between the key largo and this one, and tried to talk myself out of it and buy an older aquasport ????


----------

